# £10 off Zooplus orders above £29!



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

I received an email from Zooplus offering £10 off any cat trees/scratching posts. Which is great if you need to buy one.

But... as long as you add something from the cat tree/scratchers department (including the £2.99 cardboard scratch board, and the £5 wave board/cardboard scratch den) the £10 is still taken off your total order.

I've just done three orders of just over £30 and paid £63 in total and stocked up on loads more food. Which is also on triple points!

So basically, split your orders, stock up! And save £10 on each order!

Code is SAVE10


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Bah I have just done an order, missed the triple points and money off 

Does that mean you have to buy £8 worth of stuff that you might not necessarily want for £10 off? Ah don't listen to me, I should learn to read one of these days!


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> Bah I have just done an order, missed the triple points and money off
> 
> Does that mean you have to buy £8 worth of stuff that you might not necessarily want for £10 off? Ah don't listen to me, I should learn to read one of these days!


You need to spend £29 to get the £10 off. I've used food as an example because every cat needs to eat and so it's an easy way to stock up at a much cheaper price.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for that tip, just stocked up on food/litter with the cat den/scratch pad for £4.99 (which I wanted) and yes got £10 off :thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up :thumbup:

I need to place an order so I'll do it tonight


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd done half a food order last night so I'll just finish that off with something from the scratch post range


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Many thanks for this! It's a really good spot.


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Great tip, thanks! Is there a deadline?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone know how long this offer's on for? I REALLY want to get Spooks a good cat tree- not that I can really afford it- but £10 would be make a big difference. Maybe I could fit one in


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

its valid until 11pm on the 9/10/12


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I got the email too so promptly made two orders , two scratching barrels , one for upstairs (i already have one downstairs) and one for MIL for Xmas  Perfectly timed email from Zooplus as i was already planning these purchases anyway :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> its valid until 11pm on the 9/10/12


Thank you! I have my eye on a couple, so will see if I can afford one while the offer's on


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Couldn't resist and got an XXL scratching barrel! Been eyeing one up for a while.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I decided the girls need a new tree 
Fairy Tales Tree Collection - Great cat trees at zooplus: Cat Tree Bear's Den


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

I keep going back and ordering more - it's a sickness! I already had enough food in to last her until January but now I've set until at least April!

I'm justifying it because I needed some more Feliway (which they've dropped down in price in the last hour), and scratching boards, and obviously food. But I've just realised that if I had thought to re-jig my orders I could've bought 7.5kg of Applaws Chicken for £25. But you live and learn. I just have to stop myself from buying it before the offer's up! Which may not happen.

Overall, I've spent about £115 but saved £50, and the triple points and the various offers, so I'm quite pleased. Also clearly demented.


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

The £0.79 Sisal Roll With Feathers counts - add one to your basket full of food or anything else and still get the £10 off!

I wonder if they'll notice a pattern of orders with low value scratching toys and loads of food...


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

donnamatrix said:


> The £0.79 Sisal Roll With Feathers counts - add one to your basket full of food or anything else and still get the £10 off!
> 
> I wonder if they'll notice a pattern of orders with low value scratching toys and loads of food...


Good find! I'm currently hovering over the order button for 7.5kg of Applaws Chicken because you've shared that!

There's something very wrong with me!

ETA: And now I've bought it. That much dry will last nearly a year and I couldn't argue with the price. My ParcelForce man is going to hate me so much. But I don't care because Zooplus hasn't charged me the 50p!


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

donnamatrix said:


> The £0.79 Sisal Roll With Feathers counts - add one to your basket full of food or anything else and still get the £10 off!
> 
> I wonder if they'll notice a pattern of orders with low value scratching toys and loads of food...


Yep, I found that out around 10 minutes ago... and now I'm on my 4th basket today. I should really stop soon. My kitties might have too many sisal rolls!


----------



## flora696 (Jan 5, 2012)

I found it too, 79p and tenner off, got to go order 4 awaits!!!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Darn you all! 

Just placed 2 orders but now that you have given the tip with the sisal roller I might have another look 

EDIT: just placed another 2 orders. Stocked up on loads of toys, so I'm ready for secret santa!


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

If people are placing multiple orders using the code with only one small scratching toy I think they might withdraw the offer or start cancelling orders...


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

WriterC said:


> I received an email from Zooplus offering £10 off any cat trees/scratching posts. Which is great if you need to buy one.
> 
> But... as long as you add something from the cat tree/scratchers department (including the £2.99 cardboard scratch board, and the £5 wave board/cardboard scratch den) the £10 is still taken off your total order.
> 
> ...


I'd seen the £10 off offer but hadn't thought about splitting my order! Only problem is, they don't seem to recognise Scotland as mainland UK so I always have to pay £5 delivery!!


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

donnamatrix said:


> If people are placing multiple orders using the code with only one small scratching toy I think they might withdraw the offer or start cancelling orders...


I think that was said with the last £5 off offer, but that was extended by weeks rather than pulled.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Bah, i've been shafted by work so I getting hardly anything in my paypacket this month. Not fair! #tantrumensues


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

Melo said:


> I'd seen the £10 off offer but hadn't thought about splitting my order! Only problem is, they don't seem to recognise Scotland as mainland UK so I always have to pay £5 delivery!!


I'm in Edinburgh and always get the free delivery over £19 :confused1:


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

Dammit, all my money belongs to the vet this month! Booooooo.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

donnamatrix said:


> The £0.79 Sisal Roll With Feathers counts - add one to your basket full of food or anything else and still get the £10 off!
> 
> I wonder if they'll notice a pattern of orders with low value scratching toys and loads of food...


Really ? !!!!!! ?  off back there i go then , i want another outside cat den !


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

The deed is done !!!! So far i've bought 2 large barrels Diogenes XXL Scratching Barrel: Great Deals on Cat Trees at zooplus!

and another one of these Great Deals at zooplus on Cat Dens: Cat Den Maisonette (with the 0.79 feather too  )

in 3 separate orders of course 

P L E A S E D !!!!​


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

All six of my orders have been dispatched. It's such a good deal, I think I need medicating to stop me ordering more.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

WriterC said:


> All six of my orders have been dispatched. It's such a good deal, I think I need medicating to stop me ordering more.


I'm just starting my 4th order !!!!   i need to get a grip of myself


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

This place is no good for my bank account. I have order number 5 in my shopping cart but I'm resisting the urge to click on checkout!


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

kerfuffle said:


> This place is no good for my bank account. I have order number 5 in my shopping cart but I'm resisting the urge to click on checkout!


Your bank account will thank you eventually. £10 saved now is £10 you won't need to spend later. So as long as you're buying things that you definitely need and will use, this is a financially-sound activity. Or, at least, that's what I'm telling myself as yet another £21 order flies out of my bank account.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Such a shame.
I always place my food orders and other orders just before they make these marketing ploys.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I usually miss out on these, having just placed an order  So glad I decided to wait until I got back from my break this time :thumbup: I've just placed another order to include cat litter and some feather rollers to put in kitten packs :thumbup:
Off to see if I need anything else


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

WriterC said:


> Your bank account will thank you eventually. £10 saved now is £10 you won't need to spend later. So as long as you're buying things that you definitely need and will use, this is a financially-sound activity. Or, at least, that's what I'm telling myself as yet another £21 order flies out of my bank account.


I have taken your excellent advice on board and have checked out my 5th order.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Order no 4 done !! Now that really is it , i must stop ! Who'd have thought a £10 saving could generate such mass buying hysteria  

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh this is nothing! You should've seen me this time last year when Viking were offering a free tub of Celebrations with any purchase. Which included 3p pencil sharpeners! And a code for free delivery. I bought 12 sharpeners like a psychopath! I still get about 40 catalogues a month from Viking too.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

WriterC said:


> Oh this is nothing! You should've seen me this time last year when Viking were offering a free tub of Celebrations with any purchase. Which included 3p pencil sharpeners! And a code for free delivery. I bought 12 sharpeners like a psychopath! I still get about 40 catalogues a month from Viking too.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm sitting on my hands! :nono::nono:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Come on OR , join the crazy Zooplus buyers club   BUY BUY BUY !


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome  ive just bulk ordered on the food, added the 2.99 scratching post, saved a tenner - winner winner!
Have also noticed the sale on cat trees and am wondering whether Barney and Maggie would like a half price ceiling high tree for xmas.. hmmm!

On another note, does anyone do the payment plan which keeps being advertised when i go to checkout? If so how does it work and is it worth it?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Come on OR , join the crazy Zooplus buyers club   BUY BUY BUY !


I've already made 2 orders in the last week!!!! 1 was the day before I read this offer :mad2::mad2::mad2: and the 2nd I got the cat den/scratcher (which I wanted cos they had trashed their old one), more litter and food and got my £10 off :thumbup: ..... It's such a good offer tho'..... Wonder if I should just.....NOOOooooooo!!!!


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

I was just about to place another order when my phone rang. My credit card company's fraud department wanting to know if I had been the one to place six orders of 'strange amounts' with Zooplus.com. Ha!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::scared:


WriterC said:


> I was just about to place another order when my phone rang. My credit card company's fraud department wanting to know if I had been the one to place six orders of 'strange amounts' with Zooplus.com. Ha!


:lol::lol::lol: that'll teach ya!


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

zippie161 said:


> On another note, does anyone do the payment plan which keeps being advertised when i go to checkout? If so how does it work and is it worth it?


Is that the savings plan for 1, 2 or 3 years? Something like that. I did buy it for 3 years because I figured since I'll keep buying food, litter and whatnots for my kitties from there anyway, I'll save in the long run. I have saved £24.36 on it since joining in February (this saving is on top of any coupon, voucher, sales and discounted item). It's nice that it gets added automatically and it is applied on top of any other voucher you use. It's worth it if zooplus is the main place you get your cat food and litter from.



WriterC said:


> I was just about to place another order when my phone rang. My credit card company's fraud department wanting to know if I had been the one to place six orders of 'strange amounts' with Zooplus.com. Ha!


This made me properly lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

WriterC said:


> I was just about to place another order when my phone rang. My credit card company's fraud department wanting to know if I had been the one to place six orders of 'strange amounts' with Zooplus.com. Ha!


haaaaaaaaahhhhh :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I've already made 2 orders in the last week!!!! 1 was the day before I read this offer :mad2::mad2::mad2: and the 2nd I got the cat den/scratcher (which I wanted cos they had trashed their old one), more litter and food and got my £10 off :thumbup: ..... It's such a good offer tho'..... Wonder if I should just.....NOOOooooooo!!!!


I bought the Prince Cat den on Zooplus last week! DOH! Never mind though I just ordered 3 different types of dry dog food and some dog treats- oh and a sisal ball for the poor cat @£1.69 and got my £10 off! Still trying to find a dry food my dogs might love- rather than just pick at! Thanks so much WriterC!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> and another one of these Great Deals at zooplus on Cat Dens: Cat Den Maisonette (with the 0.79 feather too  )


I placed exactly the same order


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Have now placed 6 orders altogether. Obviously I needed everything I ordered 

My neighbours will think I've gone completely mad ut:

And now I'm keeping my finger's crossed that the parcels arrive before my OH comes back from France on Sunday :aureola:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

6 orders !!!   i feel ashamed by my measly 4


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

I've just placed an order with Zooplus, I needed food and few new toys for Henry, so thought I'd take advantage of the £10 off, My order was fairly low, I spent £29.65 (just over the required amount!! ), then with the £10 off this came to £19.65 and I expected to be charged £5 delivery when I go to the checkout, as I always have when ordering from Zooplus as they didn't seem to include Scotland in their free delivery. 

Anyway, when I get to checkout, there's no delivery charge, it didn't even say delivery was free, there was nothing about delivery there at all! I'm now worried that the order may not get here. This is by far the least amount of money I've spent in one order, so if anything I would imagine I should have to pay delivery. Is there anyone else in Scotland who has all of a sudden started receiving free delivery, or have they always received free delivery? Should I contact them to make sure that everything is ok with the order? Or just wait and see if it turns up? I have a receipt and order confirmation, so everything seems to be in order, I'm just a bit confused as to why I all of a sudden qualify for free delivery! :confused1:

It is a great offer, my dad is looking for a few things for his cats so I've sent the email on to him and he's coming over on Saturday for lunch (to see Henry, not me!!) and I'll tell him to split his orders too so that he saves more, hopefully he won't be charged delivery either so he'll be saving £10 each time instead of £5.

I really need to learn to stop rambling and get to the point quicker in my posts, but if anyone can clear up the mystery of delivery charges to Scotland, that would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm thinking Thursday dispatch will mean Monday arrival, normally. My neighbours will hate me if they have to take in the parcels for me.  But I hope they arrive by Monday anyway because I'm away on a conference on Tuesday - which means OH will have to get the parcels and I will be in trouble!


----------



## Berger (Jan 5, 2011)

even works with a £1.39 Karlie Cat Tree fun toy, whatever that may be


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

kerfuffle said:


> I'm thinking Thursday dispatch will mean Monday arrival, normally.


I'm in big, big trouble


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

So am I. With many people. Especially if seven parcels all come at once. I don't think the ParcelForce man has quite recovered from the time I took advantage of the Tigerino litter offer.

I live opposite a school and I'm sure they think I'm running something dodgy with all the parcels I receive.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Melo said:


> I'd seen the £10 off offer but hadn't thought about splitting my order! Only problem is, they don't seem to recognise Scotland as mainland UK so I always have to pay £5 delivery!!


Where about in Scotland are you? Im in Fife and i get mine free or for 50p....


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm insane. I'm COMPLETELY insane.

84 Bozita tetra paks of various flavours in both gravy and jelly
24 Bozita chicken tins
6 Animoda Carny Exotic kangaroo
11.5KG of Applaws dry
2 Feliway refills
1 Feliway spray
2 Wave scratching pads
2 scratching houses
3 sisal toys
2 Grau Pastes

This is to add with the 60-odd assorted tins (410g) I've already got, god only knows how many pouches and tetra paks and smaller tins, and 4KG of dry!

I've only got one bloody cat! And she's only six months old! In the four months that I've had her she's eaten 2kg of dry, so why the bloody hell I've bought a decade's worth I don't bleeding know!

I should be sectioned.


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

WriterC said:


> So am I. With many people. Especially if seven parcels all come at once. I don't think the ParcelForce man has quite recovered from the time I took advantage of the Tigerino litter offer.
> 
> I live opposite a school and I'm sure they think I'm running something dodgy with all the parcels I receive.


SEVEN! :scared:

I'm scared for my life (and marriage) and I "only" ordered 5 parcels, lol.


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

WriterC said:


> I'm insane. I'm COMPLETELY insane.
> 
> 84 Bozita tetra paks of various flavours in both gravy and jelly
> 24 Bozita chicken tins
> ...


Your answer: Get another cat. Or two. Or three. : Honestly, it's fine, your cat probably needs the feline company anyway. 

I've got coming (on top of my freezer-ful of NI, 30+ tins of cat food, box of Hi-life, 2 giant bags of litter):

72x410g Bozita, various flavours
24x400g Animonda Carny, various flavours
2x70g Dokas chew snack in Duck and Rabbit
3x70g Dokas chicken sandwich snack
6x60g Whiskas Anti-Hairball snack
20L Cat's Best Natures Gold litter
1x Diogenes XXL Scratching Barrel
4x Sisal roll with rattle and feathers
2x litter scoops
1x ceramic cat grass bowl
3x Trixie cat grass seeds

I think we're kitted out for a temporary end of world scenario.


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Leam1307 said:


> Where about in Scotland are you? Im in Fife and i get mine free or for 50p....


I'm in Glasgow. I placed an order today & got free delivery but that is the first out of about 5 orders that have all been above the amount to qualify for free delivery. Bit strange but hopefully I'll get it free from now on.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

WriterC said:


> I'm insane. I'm COMPLETELY insane.
> 
> 84 Bozita tetra paks of various flavours in both gravy and jelly
> 24 Bozita chicken tins
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

kerfuffle said:


> I'm thinking Thursday dispatch will mean Monday arrival, normally. My neighbours will hate me if they have to take in the parcels for me.  But I hope they arrive by Monday anyway because I'm away on a conference on Tuesday - which means OH will have to get the parcels and I will be in trouble!


That sounds about right for PF, but with Yodel, you'd be lucky to get it this side of the millennium so you might be alright for a while.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

kerfuffle said:


> Your answer: Get another cat. Or two. Or three. : Honestly, it's fine, your cat probably needs the feline company anyway.
> 
> I've got coming (on top of my freezer-ful of NI, 30+ tins of cat food, box of Hi-life, 2 giant bags of litter):
> 
> ...


I'm being tempted by a Nebelung - they're just stunning. But I daren't. Mine's only six months old but she's already terrifying next door's three through the windows. I dread to think what she'd do to one in the house with her!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

My OH was unimpressed that I spent £20! Before I joined PF I just used to buy Iams and Whiskas from Tesco!:arf:


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Luz said:


> My OH was unimpressed that I spent £20! Before I joined PF I just used to buy Iams and Whiskas from Tesco!:arf:


You really are lagging behind! Three more orders at least before he can be properly unimpressed!


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

WriterC said:


> That sounds about right for PF, but with Yodel, you'd be lucky to get it this side of the millennium so you might be alright for a while.


The Yodel man in my area isn't too bad now (it used to be really bad!) - last delivery was in the timescale I would attribute to normal Parcelforce, and two boxes arrived in pretty good condition! So I'm giving them another go and see how they are with 5 boxes. :



WriterC said:


> I'm being tempted by a Nebelung - they're just stunning. But I daren't. Mine's only six months old but she's already terrifying next door's three through the windows. I dread to think what she'd do to one in the house with her!


My 2-year-old has always terrified OH a little during his rowdy play - mainly because he's a huge cat and he plays with teeth and claws like a savage. Could another cat calm her down or is she the only cat type? 



Luz said:


> My OH was unimpressed that I spent £20! Before I joined PF I just used to buy Iams and Whiskas from Tesco!:arf:


OH wasn't too impressed that I started importing food, in tins, when "pouches are easier". But I think he appreciates it now that the cat poo doesn't stink out the whole house like it did when Percy was on Whiskas and Iams!


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

kerfuffle said:


> The Yodel man in my area isn't too bad now (it used to be really bad!) - last delivery was in the timescale I would attribute to normal Parcelforce, and two boxes arrived in pretty good condition! So I'm giving them another go and see how they are with 5 boxes. :


I tried Yodel with a Z+ order last month and it was shocking. It took an age to arrive and when it did, it came in an opened, re-packaged box, with the order stapled to the outside and the majority of the tins were dented. Never again.



kerfuffle said:


> My 2-year-old has always terrified OH a little during his rowdy play - mainly because he's a huge cat and he plays with teeth and claws like a savage. Could another cat calm her down or is she the only cat type?


I don't think three kilos of ketamin would calm her down. She actually charges at me, like a bloody rhino. In the rescue, she was one of ten kittens in a smallish (but well-furnished!) room and she ruled it. She was one of the smallest kittens but by Christ, she was the boss.

She's very much like the Queen of next door's three in that respect, but even she's terrified of mine.



kerfuffle said:


> OH wasn't too impressed that I started importing food, in tins, when "pouches are easier". But I think he appreciates it now that the cat poo doesn't stink out the whole house like it did when Percy was on Whiskas and Iams!


I've had that - and 'if Whiskas/Felix is good enough for next door's cats then it's good enough for ours' - it's bloody not! We look after next door's three when they're away and the difference in smell is astounding. It's probably the reason I keep so much in - I can't bear the thought of having to buy Felix! 

They don't seem to be able to grasp that, or the fact that my Zooplus orders are so much cheaper than the supermarket brands. Especially when offers like this are on!


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

WriterC said:


> I've had that - and 'if Whiskas/Felix is good enough for next door's cats then it's good enough for ours' - it's bloody not! We look after next door's three when they're away and the difference in smell is astounding. It's probably the reason I keep so much in - I can't bear the thought of having to buy Felix!
> 
> They don't seem to be able to grasp that, or the fact that my Zooplus orders are so much cheaper than the supermarket brands. Especially when offers like this are on!


My OH's family cat is fed on Whiskas (and more recently dog biscuits too as she's been thieving from the dogs' bowls!), so I was fighting against a whole life's of belief that Whiskas is the best a cat could have.

The only thing you need to do with Zooplus feeding regime is to stock up - it's not really the type of diet you can do if you don't plan in advance!


----------



## tinky75 (Jul 1, 2012)

donnamatrix said:


> The £0.79 Sisal Roll With Feathers counts - add one to your basket full of food or anything else and still get the £10 off!
> 
> Wow thanks done my food order and got £10 off with this 79p toy, it's still working !! Will do another order tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Order no 5 is in my basket


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

i feel as though i should have a halo as I've only done 3!!!! But have done a Floyds order this week as was getting low on Macs and Catz. However I have enough cat food as it is to last 7 cats until at least 2013. There's also a bit of food in the zooplus orders!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Order no 1 has arrived


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> I've already made 2 orders in the last week!!!! 1 was the day before I read this offer :mad2::mad2::mad2: and the 2nd I got the cat den/scratcher (which I wanted cos they had trashed their old one), more litter and food and got my £10 off :thumbup: ..... It's such a good offer tho'..... Wonder if I should just.....NOOOooooooo!!!!


Just made another order :blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing: what can I say?........I'm weak and have no self control :blink:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

i knew you wouldn't be able to resist


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> i knew you wouldn't be able to resist


Your fault!......you made me do it :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Laura87 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for this you've now made me put in yet another zooplus order!! Absolute steal though! x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Phew, was beginning to worry that I was the only one sending in yet more orders to Zooplus to take full advantage of this fantastic offer. 
I mean....cat litter can't go off can it? And as I have a mum and 5 foster kittens arriving this evening I am going to use a lot of food aren't I?
Oh gosh, I think I feel order no3 coming on....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I know I sHouldn't- I HaVe Very limited funds, but I'm SOOOO tempted to just go aHead and order some stuff. THe bunnies need a new tunnel, and Spooks needs a Cat tree (yes, tHey're absolute neCessities, aren't tHey?! )

I like tHese:
Medium Cat Trees: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!

Medium Cat Trees

:aureola:


----------



## Laura87 (Sep 9, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Phew, was beginning to worry that I was the only one sending in yet more orders to Zooplus to take full advantage of this fantastic offer.
> I mean....cat litter can't go off can it? And as I have a mum and 5 foster kittens arriving this evening I am going to use a lot of food aren't I?
> Oh gosh, I think I feel order no3 coming on....


Love this post you are like me trying to justify it! My reasons are.. Dom has recently been through an ordeal with his accident and surgery a month or so ago so needs treats... I'm keeping him in now so needs more toys.. And you can never have too much food or litter even though there is far more cat food than people food in this house!!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Phew, was beginning to worry that I was the only one sending in yet more orders to Zooplus to take full advantage of this fantastic offer.
> I mean....cat litter can't go off can it? And as I have a mum and 5 foster kittens arriving this evening I am going to use a lot of food aren't I?
> Oh gosh, I think I feel order no3 coming on....


Then you must! No point in turning down free money!

I shudder to think what I'd be like if I had that many cats coming!


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

Just placed an order - I think we'll stick to one as Yuki is still settling in and developing her food repertoire!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

So....4 of my parcels arrived today 

Realised I haven't got enough space for all this food and still had some tins and pouches lying around that none of my cats eat. So I packed a big box full of the unwanted food and drove to the cats protection. They couldn't believe it!

I had a look around and they are completely full, unfortunately loads of older cats. Some have been there since 2011!!!! I felt so sorry for them. 

So I've placed my 7th zooplus order. Delivery address: Cats Protection


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Absolutely loving this offer, I am on my second order, and feeling quite guilty... How are you guys getting through 6/7 orders...


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Orders 2 and 3 arrived today


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> So....4 of my parcels arrived today
> 
> Realised I haven't got enough space for all this food and still had some tins and pouches lying around that none of my cats eat. So I packed a big box full of the unwanted food and drove to the cats protection. They couldn't believe it!
> 
> ...


Wow , bless your very kind and generous heart   xx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Wow , bless your very kind and generous heart   xx


Thank you CCC 

Well, I thought I saved £60 through the offer so giving half of the savings to the cats protection only seemed fair. I have been through rough times in my own life and are now financially able to help others so this is what I try to do.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> Thank you CCC
> 
> Well, I thought I saved £60 through the offer so giving half of the savings to the cats protection only seemed fair. I have been through rough times in my own life and are now financially able to help others so this is what I try to do.


That's just so kind   i'm so touched by this


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> Absolutely loving this offer, I am on my second order, and feeling quite guilty... How are you guys getting through 6/7 orders...


Why are you feeling guilty? I have no qualms about taking advantage of an offer like this, especially when the company is encouraging it.

I've stocked up with enough food for well into 2013. It's not for everyone but I'm self-employed so I like to know that I've got enough in to cover the lean months.

The trick is to get your order as close to £29 as possible so you maximise your savings.


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

WriterC said:


> Why are you feeling guilty? I have no qualms about taking advantage of an offer like this, especially when the company is encouraging it.
> 
> I've stocked up with enough food for well into 2013. It's not for everyone but I'm self-employed so I like to know that I've got enough in to cover the lean months.
> 
> The trick is to get your order as close to £29 as possible so you maximise your savings.


Very true, and I am not only saving £10, I also have the 5% saving and for some reason I am getting free delivery to Ireland so that's another saving of £5.90 so in most orders I am actually saving over £16 pounds! Thank you PF for once again for enabling me to spend lots of money on my cat (any excuse right?)! Love it!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I hadn't paid much attention to this but just ordered some smilla and a scratching tub, is Smilla OK ? 

A rescue centre might as well benefit.


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> So I've placed my 7th zooplus order. Delivery address: Cats Protection





Cookieandme said:


> is Smilla OK ?
> 
> A rescue centre might as well benefit.


Guys, you are sooo sweet! I think I shall follow in yer footsteps, and do the same for my local cats home.

Oh and Cookieandme, I feed Louie Smilla the odd time, not his favourite but then again he is spoilt rotten, but it is a great quality food for it's price. Good choice


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I made another order of Animonda Carny just in case, with a jumbo sized mouse


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Two orders done here, with a 3.49 scratching pad (which I wanted anyway) and the 99p feather thing 

Told hubby, he was cool (once he realised we hadnt bought the cats "another bloody scratching post" but reluctant for me to go for a third order  

We already have a chest of drawers full of food, and also a freezer stuffed with NI 

Me, I want the third order.... Must have third order :scared:

Think hubby will freak though, as I told him I nearly had enough reward points for a radiator bed, he asked "where the bleeding hell is that going to go" and he didn't like my response of the kitchen radiator :lol:

I think I'm going to wait until the reward points are added, and then I'll see if I can scam another order before it runs out, adding in the radiator bed... He's away on business next week, so I think if he misses me and the cats I'll get away with it :lol:


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Be quick - the triple points on food offer ends at 11pm tonight.


----------



## milosmummy (Aug 18, 2012)

Just placed my third order using the 79p scatching toy ( useful xmas pressies ) I was able to get some more grau which is usually a bit expensive to get too much, so basically on each order I got 6 free....can't go wrong lol


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Me, I want the third order.... Must have third order :scared:


after making 2 orders for food, I bought some litter - so that was my third :thumbup: I think £60+ was enough for one night


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> So I've placed my 7th zooplus order. Delivery address: Cats Protection


did you have the order delivered directly to CP ? I never thought of that option.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Still toying with an order of another scratching post.
Noticed they have a jumbo one. The Olga one sees a lot of use which I am happy about but now thinking about when I need to replace it.

But then I think I'd just be spending money for the sake of spending it. I don't actually need anything now as I have 80+ tins of food (ordered before the triple points thing). I should think they'll have some sort of Christmas promo on so will wait until then.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Some people can go through £60 on a Saturday night out, I bought some food for SAA rescue - I don't have a hang over, have been up since 7, if you don't count getting up at 6 to feed madam. 

Washer has been on, meat for tea has been cooked and just put the christmas cake in the oven :thumbup:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

And the rest of us are wondering what we are going to do with all those toys! It does make Worlds Best cat litter a lot more affordable though. 

I notice that some of the toys have gone up in price since this started though - cheapest today seems to be 99p. Do you think they have cottoned on?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

The toys I bought are going to be for the secret santa along with a few treats and things.

Mine are getting the food [I weakened and put an order of chicken grau through], the scratch dens and a new scratch post


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

This is the one I bought the wegies. They've already got 7 around the house but they seem to like the tiny single pole the best so thought I'd get one that they can stretch out properly with

Reviews, Tests of XXL Jumbo Scratching Post

OH doesn't know yet :scared:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you get away with "that old thing? but we've had it for ages"


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> did you have the order delivered directly to CP ? I never thought of that option.


Yes, I put their address in as delivery address. Saves me driving the 30 minutes to the rescue


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

This just gave me an excuse to try Worlds Best XS litter without making me cry AS much at the price.. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

I really really want to use the offer but I am at work all day and I rely on public transport to get home, so I don't think I could ever get all the food I want to order home


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

CAPA7 said:


> I really really want to use the offer but I am at work all day and I rely on public transport to get home, so I don't think I could ever get all the food I want to order home


Get it delivered to work, take a few tins home each day


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Get it delivered to work, take a few tins home each day


Lol I'm not sure what my husband would think about it (we work together) but it has certainly crossed my mind!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

CAPA7 said:


> Lol I'm not sure what my husband would think about it (we work together) but it has certainly crossed my mind!


Put a colleagues name on the package


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I've just placed another order !!!!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Where do you enter the code please?

I have an order with a toy included, price is high enough but nowhere to add the code on the page.

The next step is to 'place order' but I am holding off in case it doesn't work.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

maisiecat said:


> Where do you enter the code please?
> 
> I have an order with a toy included, price is high enough but nowhere to add the code on the page.
> 
> The next step is to 'place order' but I am holding off in case it doesn't work.


When you view your basket , underneath Subtotal you will see....

Only one coupon can be accepted with each order.

And then a box that reads Your Coupon Code:

Enter the code SAVE10 and don't forget to click REDEEM

Hope this helps


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> I've just placed another order !!!!


You are so naughty


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> I've just placed another order !!!!


You're out of control woman! :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you think it would still be accepted with a basket full of things for dogs? I was thinking about telling my mum about the offer & she can stock up on stuff for her dog & just put 1 of the cheap less than a pound scratch toys in her basket!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Melo said:


> Do you think it would still be accepted with a basket full of things for dogs? I was thinking about telling my mum about the offer & she can stock up on stuff for her dog & just put 1 of the cheap less than a pound scratch toys in her basket!


I would have thought so , any order with the 99p sisal feather toy seems to go through  

I am done now, no more orders !! definitely ......probably...... maybe


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Melo said:


> Do you think it would still be accepted with a basket full of things for dogs? I was thinking about telling my mum about the offer & she can stock up on stuff for her dog & just put 1 of the cheap less than a pound scratch toys in her basket!


Just tested it there, I put a big bag of dog food in, and a little toy... Tenner came off!! Go for it!


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> Think hubby will freak though, as I told him I nearly had enough reward points for a radiator bed, he asked "where the bleeding hell is that going to go" and he didn't like my response of the kitchen radiator :lol:
> 
> I think I'm going to wait until the reward points are added, and then I'll see if I can scam another order before it runs out, adding in the radiator bed... He's away on business next week, so I think if he misses me and the cats I'll get away with it :lol:


I've just noticed, the radiator bed on Zooplus.co.uk is 720 points but on Zooplus.ie it's only 560. You can use your login and points for both websites, dunno how it would work out delivery and such but might be worth looking!


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi,have too say forums brilliant,ive done 6 orders now,spent a lot,mostly on the dog,athough the cats got a nice new cat gym thing and loads scratching toys but hey ho,saved money aswell,have too hide the new stuff from hubby now,must turn this off now,im spending too much.


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have made a horrible mistake... I counted all the cans and tetra packs I have in the press and stored under the stairs, and then added to the packages on there way.... 122, I think I have a problem, that's 5 months of food (I only have the one) and I still want to order more... HELP! We should start cat food anonymous, for those addicted to buying cat food!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I suspect Zooplus may offer this discount again in the future ............... given how their sales have rocketed due to PF   :thumbup:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Get your orders in because they're going to run out of the bloody Sisal Feather toys at this rate...!! :lol:


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dante said:


> Get your orders in because they're going to run out of the bloody Sisal Feather toys at this rate...!! :lol:


Never thought of that, I love the way the price has gone from 79p to 99p in less than 24 hours, but it's ok there are back ups, I would presume the sisal balls would work and I know the Karlie cat tree toys work too.... We'll always find a way around it!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> Just tested it there, I put a big bag of dog food in, and a little toy... Tenner came off!! Go for it!


Great!! Calling my mum now :thumbup:


----------



## Maxine Ann (Jun 8, 2012)

I just ordered my cat tree and got the £10.00 off! Really pleased...

The only thing is, I would like to order some cat litter and food, but as yet I don't know which food to get for a kitten.

You guys advised to feed the same as the previous owner, but I'm a bit worried that if they have fed them say, for instance Animonda Carny or Bozita, I would have to place an order from Zooplus, and it may not come before I get said kitten.

If they've only been feeding them a brand that is available from a pet shop or supermarket, then I'm ok and I can change their food over gradually. Is that correct?

Any advice on this one please? 

Thanks very much.

Max


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I've done my third and fourth orders 

Haven't told hubby


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> When you view your basket , underneath Subtotal you will see....
> 
> Only one coupon can be accepted with each order.
> 
> ...


Thank you , it wasn't showing, there was no box, so I signed in again and there was a box


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Maxine Ann said:


> I just ordered my cat tree and got the £10.00 off! Really pleased...
> 
> The only thing is, I would like to order some cat litter and food, but as yet I don't know which food to get for a kitten.
> 
> ...


Yes, if the breeder fed for instance Felix or Whiskas then you would need to feed that for a while but can then gradually swap over to a food you prefer to give the kitten.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Damn you all :scared: I've just ordered the Diogenes XXL Scratching Barrel for Meeko,well you have to take advantage of bargains when they come along dont you 
Might just have to go and have a look at other stuff now for a second order


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> Damn you all :scared: I've just ordered the Diogenes XXL Scratching Barrel for Meeko,well you have to take advantage of bargains when they come along dont you
> Might just have to go and have a look at other stuff now for a second order


I've got 2 of those now   Go on , do a 2nd order , DO IT DO IT !! :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

There is no £2.99 items in the scratchpost section  Have prices been inflated suddenly?

I want a pet carrier to take Dax to the vets, and thought may as well get it now being half price and a tenner off  even though can't afford it.

And bought a sisal toy for 99p and got the tenner off  which has worked out to me getting a carrier, 12xBozita and a sisal toy for £21  Winner  Plus triple points on cat food  for free


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Scroll down the page 5th from the bottom 

Scratching Cat Toys: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Do Zooplus often have these offers?


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I am thinking this offer might have been prompted by the amount of returns on the OKO dusty litter.

And the pre-Christmas clearance........


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

If it was the OKO litter problem, surely it would be cheaper to give money off to those affected rather than making it a site wide sale.

I hope they get some good stuff for xmas in


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

They will have lost customers because of it. I wasn't going to buy litter from them again, been looking elsewhere, so assume I am not alone.

If I buy litter I usually buy other stuff too, but that can also be bought elsewhere, so if there were other people doing the same thing...........

And, as I said, also the pre-Christmas clearance of stuff that hasn't sold. They always seem to be promoting cat trees.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Thankies to the OP for posting this - TDM pointed me in this direction and I've ordered the next four months worth of Feliway and some toys for Theo (and trying not to get something for my meeces and furry kitty nieces too  )


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

I bet there are going to be a LOT of sisal toys exchanged in this year's Secret Santa


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

maisiecat said:


> I am thinking this offer might have been prompted by the amount of returns on the OKO dusty litter.
> 
> And the pre-Christmas clearance........


I don't think that's the case at all. They're a huge, multi-national company, not a small pet shop that needs to offer large incentives to appease customers disappointed by one product.

I don't follow your logic re: a pre-Christmas clearout - how can offering money off any product be considered as such? If they have stock that they want to get rid of then they would reduce the price of that stock, not everything.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> Do Zooplus often have these offers?


They haven't in the past. I've just had a look at their previous offers and the only comparable offers were the £5 off £30 plus spend from earlier this year, and a £3 off any spend above £59 from last year. Usually their offers are limited to 10%/20% off particular products/product lines.

This is the first time they've offered a significant cash discount. It will take some beating, I suspect.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

maisiecat said:


> They will have lost customers because of it. I wasn't going to buy litter from them again, been looking elsewhere, so assume I am not alone.
> 
> If I buy litter I usually buy other stuff too, but that can also be bought elsewhere, so if there were other people doing the same thing...........
> 
> And, as I said, also the pre-Christmas clearance of stuff that hasn't sold. They always seem to be promoting cat trees.


I think you will be in a significant minority. I don't think you'll find many who will place the blame for a batch of a faulty product onto the retailer rather than the manufacturer.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> I suspect Zooplus may offer this discount again in the future ............... given how their sales have rocketed due to PF   :thumbup:


I wouldn't count on it. We might have whittled down their margins to mere pence, if that!


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> I've just placed another order !!!!


I'm proud! You need to stock up. It's free money! FREE MONEY!:scared:


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> I have made a horrible mistake... I counted all the cans and tetra packs I have in the press and stored under the stairs, and then added to the packages on there way.... 122, I think I have a problem, that's 5 months of food (I only have the one) and I still want to order more... HELP! We should start cat food anonymous, for those addicted to buying cat food!


Pffft. When you've got nearly a year's worth of food in stock, then you can join. So you best get ordering more!


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Could someone else who has done multiple orders check the tracking information that Zooplus provide? Is it the same number in all of your different shipping emails? Mine is, and I'm wondering if everything's been sent under the same shipment. I hope so because I have an appointment today that I really need to keep but I could do with knowing if it's all coming at once.


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

I've just placed another order!

I think Zooplus must have made some kind of mistake with their system as when you read the offer, it does say that you save £10 from scratch posts/cat trees/scratch toys etc. and not just save £10 when you spend £29 and include anything from the scratch section. Don't think they'll be making that mistake again! Still, what a great offer, I won't need to buy anything for Henry for a good few months now, that's not to say I won't (he's spoiled rotten), but there will be nothing that I actually NEED!

I told my mum about the offer and she has stocked up on loads of food, toys and a new bed for her dog, she split her order in 2 and just put a 99p scratch toy in each basket (which Henry will get when her order arrives). My dad has also been stocking up on things for his 2 cats and I've told every friend I have who has a pet! Zooplus may find they have a huge increase in orders, but not in actual profit.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Zooplus seem to have amended system this afternoon. Cheapest thing for the discount to work now seems to be the sisal tub at £3.99 or the Multi-Scratch Cardboard Scratching Pad @ £3.49 
*The coupon code SAVE10 is only valid for the following product groups:
[Height 80 cm +, Wooden Base Plate, Complete Wooden Cat Tree, Customer Favourites, Large Cat Trees, Scratching Boards, Small Cat Tree: Height up to 80 cm, Small Cat Trees, Solid Wood Cat Trees, Cat Trees & Cat Scratching Posts, Scratching Posts, , Scratch Barrel, Medium Cat Tree: Height up to 140 cm, Medium Cat Trees, Banana Leaf Collection, , Scratching Pads & Boards, Scratching Toys, Large Cat Trees: Height up to 180 cm, Height up to 60 cm, Height up to 80 cm, Medium Cat Tree: Height up to 160 cm, Small Cat Tree: Height up to 60 cm, Cardboard Cat Furniture, Small Cat Tree: Height up to 100 cm, Scratching Mat, Natural Home Collection, Ceiling Cat Trees, Small Cat Trees, Medium Cat Trees, Cat Scratching Posts, Large Cat Trees, Ceiling Cat Trees, For Kittens, Medium Cat Tree: Height up to 120 cm, Large Cat Trees: Height 180 + cm, For Large Cats, Cardboard Cat Furniture].*


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bit worried, I did two orders within an hour of each other. I received a dispatched email for my first order this morning at 9, but haven't heard a thing about my second order. They won't cancel my second order will they?


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Cherbe3 said:


> Bit worried, I did two orders within an hour of each other. I received a dispatched email for my first order this morning at 9, but haven't heard a thing about my second order. They won't cancel my second order will they?


Hmmm, I'm bothered too.
I put two orders in on Saturday & they're both still processing. They've usually been despatched by now.


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Munchkyns said:


> Hmmm, I'm bothered too.
> I put two orders in on Saturday & they're both still processing. They've usually been despatched by now.


Hmmm, I did both of mine on Saturday too, around six-ish! Maybe they just got a high number of orders, and it's taking longer than usually... Was really hoping that both would arrive on the same day.


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Luz said:


> Zooplus seem to have amended system this afternoon. Cheapest thing for the discount to work now seems to be the sisal tub at £3.99 or the Multi-Scratch Cardboard Scratching Pad @ £3.49
> *The coupon code SAVE10 is only valid for the following product groups:
> [Height 80 cm +, Wooden Base Plate, Complete Wooden Cat Tree, Customer Favourites, Large Cat Trees, Scratching Boards, Small Cat Tree: Height up to 80 cm, Small Cat Trees, Solid Wood Cat Trees, Cat Trees & Cat Scratching Posts, Scratching Posts, , Scratch Barrel, Medium Cat Tree: Height up to 140 cm, Medium Cat Trees, Banana Leaf Collection, , Scratching Pads & Boards, Scratching Toys, Large Cat Trees: Height up to 180 cm, Height up to 60 cm, Height up to 80 cm, Medium Cat Tree: Height up to 160 cm, Small Cat Tree: Height up to 60 cm, Cardboard Cat Furniture, Small Cat Tree: Height up to 100 cm, Scratching Mat, Natural Home Collection, Ceiling Cat Trees, Small Cat Trees, Medium Cat Trees, Cat Scratching Posts, Large Cat Trees, Ceiling Cat Trees, For Kittens, Medium Cat Tree: Height up to 120 cm, Large Cat Trees: Height 180 + cm, For Large Cats, Cardboard Cat Furniture].*


I placed an order at around 7pm tonight and I got the same message, I had one of the 99p scratch toys in my basket, so I took it out my basket and then put it back in again and the discount code worked! So, I'd try it again and see what happens. :thumbup:

They also sometimes try to charge me delivery as the only company that delivers in my area (according to Zooplus) is DHL and I don't get an option to use either of the other 2, but if I take something out my basket and then put it back in again, it takes of the delivery charge. All very strange!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Cherbe3 said:


> Bit worried, I did two orders within an hour of each other. I received a dispatched email for my first order this morning at 9, but haven't heard a thing about my second order. They won't cancel my second order will they?


My second order has been dispatched before my first, taken longer than normal also but they seem to finally be handing out tracking codes for Yodel :thumbup:


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Just tried to place an order which was 'interrupted' with an error message just before I went to pay!

Order had disappeared when I re-entered. Discovered as well 24 Grau now cost £49.99 instead of previous price of £34.99 while in my basket!! Additionally other popular brand amounts had been removed or prices increased!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

VERY strange. Now Grau has reverted to the cheaper price and order went through as it normally would.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I had something in my cart recently, added some more items, then went to check my cart and the price had been changed on the first item, it had gone up since I put it in there.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yodel site seems to have crashed with all our Zooplus orders :/ I stupidly clicked them, rather than Parcelforce


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

maisiecat said:


> I had something in my cart recently, added some more items, then went to check my cart and the price had been changed on the first item, it had gone up since I put it in there.


I thought prices had been inflated when I was doing my order 2 days ago


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

omg just got the new scratch post its blimmin HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## Cookiesmummy (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing OP. I bought the wave scratch pad and topped up on food


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> omg just got the new scratch post its blimmin HUGE!!!!!!


Which one did you get ?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

this one. I knew from the reviews it was going to be be big, but I still was surprised.

Cat Scratching Posts


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

That looks great !!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> this one. I knew from the reviews it was going to be be big, but I still was surprised.
> 
> Cat Scratching Posts


Oh that looks great! I may be tempted to put in another order. I've only placed 2, which is nothing compared to most of those posting in this thread! :laugh:


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I forgot to order food and needed to top up the amount so have ordered the scratch bed as well, anyone tried it?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

All the little toys have disappeared now... They must have cottoned on! Cheapest thing now is a scratching board at a fiver.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> All the little toys have disappeared now... They must have cottoned on! Cheapest thing now is a scratching board at a fiver.


Awwww really ?   i was considering another order  :laugh:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

We have had the scratch bed for about 48 hours and there is always a cat on it. Bugsy is trying to claim it because it is obviously a box, and Heimdall thinks it has catnip in it so it obviously belongs to him (as the only grown up). The pic is Aelfred just sneaking on to it for a few mins. I am not sure how long it will last because they are also chewing it, scratching it and throwing it around the room, - this last move may be because of the catnip content! They are getting lots of entertainment value from it.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> Awwww really ?   i was considering another order  :laugh:


Me too Not happy :thumbdown:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Have done the order anyway, its still a discount, and I wanted to order the radiator bed with the reward points (have actually been able to order the leopard print one as I have enough points for that  ).

5 orders in a week though, just over £100.... best hide the credit card statement :yikes:


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

My two orders are out for delivery on the Parcelforce van as we speak


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

I was so disappointed that they stopped the cheaper toys, but I still wanted to make an order so I got the jumbo scratching mouse, any one have it? But worked out cheap anyways, £18.50 for 2x14kg of litter, 6 cans on smilla and the mouse! But the main attraction for me, is the SAVE10 deal gives free delivery to Ireland so it saves me £5.90  Delighted!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe the stuff is out of stock considering the PF crew have probably ransacked the warehouse with their orders!


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

Try not to bankrupt them


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> Maybe the stuff is out of stock considering the PF crew have probably ransacked the warehouse with their orders!


The toys are still there, they just don't work with the offer anymore


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> The deed is done !!!! So far i've bought 2 large barrels Diogenes XXL Scratching Barrel: Great Deals on Cat Trees at zooplus!
> 
> and another one of these Great Deals at zooplus on Cat Dens: Cat Den Maisonette (with the 0.79 feather too  )
> 
> ...


omg you showed me that den and I am in love :drool: but its not part of the £10 offer


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sharon7 said:


> omg you showed me that den and I am in love :drool: but its not part of the £10 offer


 It should be, it's in the small cat trees section   I got £10 off when i ordered


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I bought the 'Prince Cat Den' for my little dogs. Pup settled on roof straight away my older dog was in the 'house' within 24 hours. I love it!


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> It should be, it's in the small cat trees section   I got £10 off when i ordered


Not sure it's in the cat tree section. Didn't you have to include the 79p sisal roll to get your £10 off the maisonette?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Munchkyns said:


> Not sure it's in the cat tree section. Didn't you have to include the 79p sisal roll to get your £10 off the maisonette?


No , i only did that with the food orders . If you click the Diogenes link in my post and then look at the top of the zooplus page you'll see the path .....

zooplus.co.uk > Cat > Cat Trees & Cat Scratching Posts > *Small Cat Trees* > Diogenes XXL Scratching Barrel


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I've just double checked without using my link , it's defintely in there ......

Small Cat Trees: Free Delivery on orders £19+ at zooplus!


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

It's the maisonette that I wanted but I could just buy the £2.99 board - does anyone have the link for this pls?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sharon7 said:


> It's the maisonette that I wanted but I could just buy the £2.99 board - does anyone have the link for this pls?


Oh i'm sorry, i thought you meant the barrel  Yes, i did use the feather toy for that.....


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> I've just double checked without using my link , it's defintely in there ......
> 
> Small Cat Trees: Free Delivery on orders £19+ at zooplus!





Cats cats cats said:


> Oh i'm sorry, i thought you meant the barrel  Yes, i did use the feather toy for that.....


Stil not letting me add it on?


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

sharon7 said:


> Stil not letting me add it on?


No, sadly they seem to have got wise to this trick & have sorted out the offer code. I've just tried it with a few things that worked before with no success.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

try this Multi-Scratch Cardboard Scratching Pad 
@ £3.49


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Luz said:


> try this Multi-Scratch Cardboard Scratching Pad
> @ £3.49


Nope - still not letting me


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Cheapest things I can see it working on are a couple of items at £6.99.

This and this.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Patchwork Scratch Pad: Free P&P on orders of £19 or more at zooplus! Great Bargains!

works with this


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Luz said:


> Patchwork Scratch Pad: Free P&P on orders of £19 or more at zooplus! Great Bargains!
> 
> works with this


So it does. 

Okay, so not a tenner off now, but a fiver...until they spot that one of course. 

Not checked them all but it appears to work with anything from this section.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/scratching_pads


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Poo - probably not worth it if I can only get £6 off but I do like it


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

2 of my 3 orders have just arrived - no sign of the 3rd, can't even trace it on the Parcel force website


----------



## sharon7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you to everyone - I went and brought the den :drool:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for this thread as I did get a chance to take advantage of it (before they caught on to the 'cheat'). 

The order arrived to my OH's work today so we can go through it tonight. I decided I wanted to try a variety of the wet foods, so I've got some Grau, Cosma and Bozita varieties for them to try. I really hope they don't turn their noses up on it, but if they do then some needy kitties will be getting a donation soon!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Received my order 

Folding Transport Dog Box Easy Go - Great deals on dog travel equipment at zooplus - this is absolutely fantastic, and I did have to prise Dax out of it as its only for vet visits


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

:yikes: how big is that 42cm scratch mouse - its bigger than Cookie 

(yes I know 42cm)


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> :yikes: how big is that 42cm scratch mouse - its bigger than Cookie
> 
> (yes I know 42cm)


Oh yay, I order one, was hoping it wasn't too small!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cherbe3 said:


> Oh yay, I order one, was hoping it wasn't too small!


I don't think you will be disappointed


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm glad I came across this thread as although I received the email, I just deleted it thinking "I don't want to buy a cat tree". I only wish I came here sooner so I could have got away with just buying the 79p toy! Instead I bought this: Relax Scratch Bed: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!

Still, I got this and 30 cartons of Bozita for just over £20. 

Now, am I sure the cats don't need anything else to scratch...?


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Bob has enjoyed his new scratch bed 

He always liked boxes so I thought being cardboard, it might have a chance with him. He sniffed all round it, climbed in, sniffed some more, turned around a few times, and then lay down in it.

For the price I think it is well worth buying.

Now, I just tried to get into Zooplus to look for something, and I think we have all broken the site because they have an error message  :laugh:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

OMG Zoo Plus is broken :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Who broke it? Fess up!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

This was the culprit


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

maisiecat said:


> This was the culprit


Oh noes..... the opposable thumb threat is real!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Might have been him....


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

This is what he thinks..........


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

I feel like Charlton Heston at end of Planet of the Apes!:cryin:


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh honestly! I 'go away' for a few days and you break it! I hope you're all _deeply_ ashamed of yourselves!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried the offer since the site went down?

And got it to work with a cheap item?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think it will work on the cheap items any more because they have moved them to the toy category rather than the 'cat tree' category


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

One of three orders arrived today, must say very impressed by the packaging, twas a nice change from the horror scenes I usually open up. Hopefully the rest will be here in the morning, so lets hope they are in a good way too.

Just noticed though, first time ordering litter and I have heard the horror stories on here about bags bursting usually cause of other items in the box but my las order with the litter was split into two, one box has just litter and food in another, so I have high hopes  I'll see the condition tomorrow hopefully I wont have to take this all back.


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, so I put in 2 orders, the second one on Friday. Got to check out & put in the code & off came the £10 taking my £35 order to £25, all well & good - or so I thought! I happened to be looking at my visa account online yesterday & noticed that £35 had been charged to my card! I emailed customer services who said that as I used the code in a previous order I couldn't have it on this one. 

I have just sent them a very long email informing them that I only authorised a payment of £25 & not £35 & should have been informed of any changes to the payment amount before my card was charged. Still awaiting a response to that email. 

Has anyone else had the same issue?


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Melo said:


> Ok, so I put in 2 orders, the second one on Friday. Got to check out & put in the code & off came the £10 taking my £35 order to £25, all well & good - or so I thought! I happened to be looking at my visa account online yesterday & noticed that £35 had been charged to my card! I emailed customer services who said that as I used the code in a previous order I couldn't have it on this one.
> 
> I have just sent them a very long email informing them that I only authorised a payment of £25 & not £35 & should have been informed of any changes to the payment amount before my card was charged. Still awaiting a response to that email.
> 
> Has anyone else had the same issue?


Not that I'm aware of - will you have a look in your orders and see what the amount is there?

I'm pretty sure that the T&Cs were 'per order' and not 'per customer' so they should refund you. I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

WriterC said:


> Not that I'm aware of - will you have a look in your orders and see what the amount is there?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the T&Cs were 'per order' and not 'per customer' so they should refund you. I hope you get it sorted.


Thank you. I'll post an update tomorrow & let you know what the outcome is. I'm more angry at the fact that they just took the extra £10 without informing me! I'm going to check the t&c's now & see what they say.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That's despicable, what happens if you only had £25 in the account, and you faced all the bank charges....

Hope you get it back


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

It did say one coupon per order, not per customer.

And, the terms & conditions on their website:

*Coupon redemption
When redeeming a coupon please consider the specific redemption conditions like minimum order quantity, validity etc. You can only redeem one coupon, one order or customer related discount per purchase. All coupons must be redeemed upon purchase; subsequent reimbursement or cash redemptions are not possible. A resale is also not allowed. *


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Melo said:


> Has anyone else had the same issue?


Just checked, cause you got me worried but all is good, I was thinking, I pay with my Mastercard through Paypal, and I would recommend everyone to do it this way, so much more protection, and you don't give out the details of your card so they cannot take more than you authorise and the Brucey bonus is that Paypal will fight for you once you report the issue to them! A lot less hassle in my opinion.

Zooplus tend to be good anyways and I would say with very little fight you'll get your money back! G'luck


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Brucey Bonus... haven't heard that in a while


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> That's despicable, what happens if you only had £25 in the account, and you faced all the bank charges....
> 
> Hope you get it back


Not yet but hopefully I'll hear back from them today. I usually do use PayPal but I was using a different card for this order than the one I have registered on my PayPal account. Lesson learned - PayPal all the way from now on!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Please let us know how you get on, as they have broken their own terms and conditions.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Last day today :001_tt2:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I succumbed and put in my 3rd order on the last day!!


Well they NEEDED a new tree


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm still waiting for them to sort out my tree with the wrong sized pole  but I would love to order the banana leaf one or the natural home one too - DH would have something to say if I did though


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm still waiting for them to sort out my tree with the wrong sized pole  but I would love to order the banana leaf one or the natural home one too - DH would have something to say if I did though


Dont tell him, you never know he might not notice it


----------



## flora696 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just got home to the "last day" email and HAD to place order no. 5!! I've gone for the xxl jumbo scratching post and 2x senses play circuit! I'm a sucker for a bargain!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> Dont tell him, you never know he might not notice it


Before he retired I might have got away with 'Oh this cat tree, it's been up in the loft for ages'  Now he's the first one to the door when we have any deliveries 
:idea: I could try: 'They sent me this one instead and ... oh, look they've sent a replacement part for the other one too.' .:sneaky2: .... No  I don't think he'd fall for that


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

just ordered the fillou xxl cat tree - anyone have it?? any good??


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Melo said:


> Not yet but hopefully I'll hear back from them today. I usually do use PayPal but I was using a different card for this order than the one I have registered on my PayPal account. Lesson learned - PayPal all the way from now on!





Cherbe3 said:


> Just checked, cause you got me worried but all is good, I was thinking, I pay with my Mastercard through Paypal, and I would recommend everyone to do it this way, so much more protection, and you don't give out the details of your card so they cannot take more than you authorise and the Brucey bonus is that Paypal will fight for you once you report the issue to them! A lot less hassle in my opinion.
> 
> Zooplus tend to be good anyways and I would say with very little fight you'll get your money back! G'luck


Word of warning - paying by credit card gives you massive legal protection but if you pay through Paypal (even if by a credit card) you lose all of that protection. I wouldn't say it's worth it on balance.


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Not looking like I'll get it back. When I emailed them stating their own terms & conditions they then emailed back saying that the offer was only valid for cat trees & since I didn't buy one I wasn't eligible. My order included a few of the small scratch toys, as my previous order (which was eligible) did. The person I spoke to basically called me a liar & said that the code would not have been accepted & if I'm not happy about it, I can refuse delivery of the order & get a full refund!

I'm so angry! I couldn't send another email or talk to anyone else today as I am beyond being
able to be polite right now! If I didn't qualify to use the code, then fair enough, I would've accepted that at checkout and paid the full amount as it was all things I needed & would have been buying anyway, but the code was accepted at checkout! No-one that I've emailed or spoke to seem to be understanding that! I've not just decided I want them to give me a tenner - they took it from my account without confirming with me first that I was happy to pay the increased amount!

I'll try again tomorrow after I've slept on it & am hopefully feeling slightly less angry!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I tried it prior to 11 and it was already showing as expired which didn't impress me much. Oh well. Don't need more cat food.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

I ordered at about 9pm last night so must of just got my order in on time. Maybe they were working on germany's time which is an hour ahead?

originally tried to do a 2nd order with the cat toy trick but the code got rejected and a load of conditions came up in red writing so I think they cottoned onto what people were doing.
I thought that was fair enough but they should of honoured orders that were placed before they fixed the loop hole.


am actually starting to regret my order. on the webpage the filou looks a decent size. but then when i looked on the customer photos this morning it looks huge!!!!!
might have to get rid of some human furniture to fit it into my flat!!!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

WriterC said:


> Word of warning - paying by credit card gives you massive legal protection but if you pay through Paypal (even if by a credit card) you lose all of that protection. I wouldn't say it's worth it on balance.


Hmmm maybe thats why "some sites" like people to pay by PayPal.... lol very clever!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Definitely not getting my £10 back! If I didn't need the food & other things I'd ordered I would tell them where to shove it! I've always found the customer service at zooplus to be great, but this experience has seriously made me consider never using them again! Definitely not a happy customer at the moment!


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Melo said:


> Definitely not getting my £10 back! If I didn't need the food & other things I'd ordered I would tell them where to shove it! I've always found the customer service at zooplus to be great, but this experience has seriously made me consider never using them again! Definitely not a happy customer at the moment!


I wouldn't give up so easily. Email them with a copy of your bill showing the discount, quote their terms and conditions and make it clear that you expect a refund or you'll report them to consumer direct and trading standards.

It's not about the amount - it's the principle of the matter!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

WriterC said:


> I wouldn't give up so easily. Email them with a copy of your bill showing the discount, quote their terms and conditions and make it clear that you expect a refund or you'll report them to consumer direct and trading standards.
> 
> It's not about the amount - it's the principle of the matter!


I've done all that & was told that I should've read the terms of the offer!

You're right, it's not the money it's the principal. They should honour it as it was accepted at their checkout. If a message had came up saying I couldn't use it, that would've been fine, but there was no message! I couldn't sleep last night I was in such a rage! The person I spoke to on the phone was so cheeky & abrupt I thought I was going to burst a blood vessel trying to stay calm!


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Melo said:


> I've done all that & was told that I should've read the terms of the offer!
> 
> You're right, it's not the money it's the principal. They should honour it as it was accepted at their checkout. If a message had came up saying I couldn't use it, that would've been fine, but there was no message! I couldn't sleep last night I was in such a rage! The person I spoke to on the phone was so cheeky & abrupt I thought I was going to burst a blood vessel trying to stay calm!


Ask to speak to a manager (or, if you're feeling petty - ask for the organ grinder rather than the monkey) and explain this. If they still refuse then go back to your credit card company and explain the situation to them and tell them to do a charge back for the £10 that was taken without your consent.


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

WriterC said:


> Ask to speak to a manager (or, if you're feeling petty - ask for the organ grinder rather than the monkey) and explain this. If they still refuse then go back to your credit card company and explain the situation to them and tell them to do a charge back for the £10 that was taken without your consent.


I didn't know I could get my credit card company to do that. Right, will get on to that tomorrow if I'm still not getting anywhere with them.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm still waiting for them to sort out my tree with the wrong sized pole  but I would love to order the *banana leaf one *or the natural home one too - DH would have something to say if I did though


Don't waste your money on the banana leaf tree. I had one from ZP; it didn't last very long. I only had three Siamese/Orientals when I had the banana leaf tree, none of them weighed much yet the tree was virtually collapsing 

I have invested in a lovely tree from Tigga Towers. It's far more robust and now I have five Siamese and Orientals, it's a good job it's sturdy


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

Melo said:


> I didn't know I could get my credit card company to do that. Right, will get on to that tomorrow if I'm still not getting anywhere with them.


As long as you paid the site directly with your credit card, you can. You didn't authorize them to take the extra money, so it's one of the legal protections offered with credit cards. Good luck!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Melo said:


> I've done all that & was told that I should've read the terms of the offer!
> 
> You're right, it's not the money it's the principal. They should honour it as it was accepted at their checkout. If a message had came up saying I couldn't use it, that would've been fine, but there was no message! I couldn't sleep last night I was in such a rage! The person I spoke to on the phone was so cheeky & abrupt I thought I was going to burst a blood vessel trying to stay calm!


As far as I can see, on the offer, there is nothing that says you can only use the code once.

At the bottom of the e.mail, in very small print it says

_*Only one coupon, voucher, or special discount can be accepted per order. Errors, misprints and omissions excepted. All logos, product names, and company names referenced or shown are the property of their respective owners. *_

Nowhere does it say only ONE per customer. Neither on the e.mail or on their site.


----------



## Cherbe3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Melo said:


> Definitely not getting my £10 back! If I didn't need the food & other things I'd ordered I would tell them where to shove it! I've always found the customer service at zooplus to be great, but this experience has seriously made me consider never using them again! Definitely not a happy customer at the moment!


In the order confirmation that you receive after placing an order, what total was on that? Because on the end of that email it says:

*"Please note that the contract of sale is only concluded once you have received another email with confirmation of the shipping of your order."
*
Which I would take as "if there are no objections, we are going ahead, taking the money and shipping your items" Tell them (if the price is minus the £10) that if the order had been higher you would have ended the contract of sale, and I presume this would mean that they broke the contract anyways by taking items for more than stated in that email.

Oh and in regards to the Paypal protection, I don't live in the UK so this doesn't affect me, apologies in regards to the bad advice.


----------



## dotcodotuk (Aug 1, 2012)

Sussexplumber said:


> Hmmm maybe thats why "some sites" like people to pay by PayPal.... lol very clever!


Not in the slightest.

Any protection offered via a credit card is with the provider of said card, not the retailer. The bank may choose to pursue the retailer in certain circumstances, but might equally choose to write the debt off.

Speaking as someone who has, and does run businesses, PayPal payment is chosen as it's a simple route to take and avoids all the complicated processes involved with setting up a payment gateway through the banks.

And some people just won't put their card details into a website, no matter _who_ you are and what you do. Look on PayPal payments as like being able to use your facebook login to sign up to a website - it's just easier for a certain section of the community.


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

Finally got it back! It only took a week of emails & telephone calls until they finally agreed that it was there mistake & refunded the £10!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Melo said:


> Finally got it back! It only took a week of emails & telephone calls until they finally agreed that it was there mistake & refunded the £10!


Glad you stuck with it and they finally accepted responsibly ... its the principle of the thing!


----------



## Melo (Jul 13, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Glad you stuck with it and they finally accepted responsibly ... its the principle of the thing!


I know! Glad that's it overwith now & I can stop dreading opening my emails!


----------

